# Frage zur LGPL?



## Guest (27. Jan 2009)

Hallo,

ich beschäftige mich gerade mit der Lizenzfrage. Ich habe in meinem Java-Projekt einige Bibliotheken eingebunden die unter der LGPL stehen. Diese Bibliotheken wurden nicht von mir verändert.

Muss ich nun

1) Den Quellcode der Bibliotheken mit ausliefern?
2) Ebenso den Quellcode meines Programms veröffentlichen der auf die Bibliotheken zugreift?

Mich irretiert auf http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/LGPL folgender Satz:



> Soll die unter der LGPL lizenzierte Software dagegen fest in ein anderes Programm eingebunden werden, muss auch das andere Programm unter der LGPL bzw. einer kompatiblen Lizenz stehen



Was ist denn nun die Verwendung einer Library über den Classpath?

Letzte Frage. Würde es etwas ändern wenn ich das Projekt mittels fatJAR und oneJAR zusammenpacken?

Hat hier jemand ein paar Antworten?


----------



## Ebenius (28. Jan 2009)

Don't worry. Ein JAR aus dem CLASSPATH ist das da: "Im Gegensatz zur GPL dürfen alle Programme, welche die LGPL-lizenzierte Software nur extern benutzen, zum Beispiel als DLL-Dateien, ihre eigene Lizenz behalten"

Ebenius


----------



## Gast (28. Jan 2009)

Danke, 

das dachte ich mir bereits. Muss ich jedoch den Quellcode der Bibliotheken mit ausliefern? Oder reicht ein Vermerk der genutzten Bibliotheken mit den URLs auf die Homepage?


----------



## Ebenius (28. Jan 2009)

David Turner beantwortet alle Deine Fragen in diesem Artikel.


----------



## Wildcard (28. Jan 2009)

1. fatJar kann durchaus einen Unterschied machen, weil du die Sache nicht mehr as-is vertreibst, sondern neu paketierst. Echte rechtssicherheit gibt es dazu IMO nicht.
2. Ja, Quellcode muss definitiv mit (wenn du physikalische Medien lieferst und der Lizenzgeber dich davon nicht entbindet)
3. Mit LGPL gibt es noch einen netten kleinen Haken. Wenn du von einer Klasse ableitetest und eine Methode überschreibst, kann dein Werk als derivative work gelten und du musst es unter LGPL anbieten. Auch hier gibt es allerdings noch keine rechtssicherheit und es kommt auf den Lizenzgeber an.


----------



## Ebenius (28. Jan 2009)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 3. Mit LGPL gibt es noch einen netten kleinen Haken. Wenn du von einer Klasse ableitetest und eine Methode überschreibst, kann dein Werk als derivative work gelten und du musst es unter LGPL anbieten. Auch hier gibt es allerdings noch keine rechtssicherheit und es kommt auf den Lizenzgeber an.


Wildcard, laut David Turner ist das nur ein Gerücht. Steht zumindest in dem Artikel oben.


----------

